
China Is Reopening Its Wet Markets. That's Good - rhegart
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-04-04/coronavirus-closing-china-s-wet-markets-isn-t-a-solution
======
aurizon
Yes, then they will all resume business and be tracked to their lairs - after
a period of time they will all be arrested. That is the only logical reason
IMHO, so the government can get a handle on all of them and get rid of them?

